# let her know,



## Plum Lov'in (Aug 18, 2007)

I know I dont get on here to often to post, I'm a lurker, and I also know this isnt donkey related. But today, I just felt so bad for Corinne, our moderator. I talked to her a little bit ago. She is having a horrible time accepting the fact that her beloved dog Shado died this morning. He had been her pal for 13 years. Corinne has been thru alot lately, and never seems to complain, she lost a close friend, also a forum member just a few weeks ago, about 7 weeks ago, she lost another close friend who raised percherons, they had been friends for 20 plus years. Today she was suppose to go to a funeral of someone else they knew, but didnt. and this morning her big boy Shado died. So lets all let her know we're thinking of her today. Maybe we can try to cheer her up a little bit. (and she is probably going to get mad that I posted this thread!) Thanks, Jole


----------



## Emily's mom (Aug 18, 2007)

:



: Oh Corinne, my heart goes out to you in your time of sorrow!

Spend some time with the donks, they will know how to help you!

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Aug 18, 2007)

What a tough day - been there, and it's an awful hurt



Corinne, just know we're thinking of you and we're sending our love & prayers for you, and everything you've been through lately



:


----------



## chandab (Aug 18, 2007)

Just go out and get some of that long-ear lovin' and you'll feel better in no time.

Sorry to hear you have had such a rough time lately.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 18, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]I saw she started a thread this morning on the back porch, thinking of you Corinne. Life is so darn tough at times



. hugs, Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## hrselady (Aug 18, 2007)

I am soo sorry. Life just doesnt seem fair sometimes!!


----------



## jdomep (Aug 19, 2007)

Been thinking about you



Your sweet little babies have it right and you know he is still watching over you!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Aug 19, 2007)

aaawww CeMom i did not see this till now, was out of town this weekend riding... SO SORRY to hear about your sweet Shado. but you know he is NOT hurting any more and that is a good thing



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone.It sure has been a tough two months for me. I have never felt like this in my life. I miss Shado so much, there is just a big empty void. (and Jole, I definitely will be talking to you about this post!) I went out by my donkeys but it was almost like they knew something wasnt right. All they did was put there big heads under my arms for a hug, which they got but that was about it. They know thats not me! Shawna, let me know when you have some spare time..I definitely want a pic done of Shado. Angell, my 3 yr old lab, is walking around the house all day just looking for her pal, I know she knows hes gone, she was sitting right by me when I was holding him as he passed. Our house just seems so empty without him here, not to mention our lives. I have never seen my hubby cry in the 37 years we have been married, but he sure is torn up over losing Shado. Ce


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Aug 19, 2007)

Sending you a hug Ce

You must feel so numb today...losing a buddy like that is such a hurtful heartache.

Hugs ~ Teri


----------



## HobbsFarm (Aug 19, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Ce I'm so sorry to hear about Shado. I know how that hurts, I promise I do. They leave a great big empty feeling when they leave us. Just try to remember all the good times he gave you in the last 13 years and he wouldn't want you to be crying over him now... [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))) to you and Bob, Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## julieb (Aug 20, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt] So So Sorry Corinne..Losing your pet is a very hard thing...last week we had to put our little 14 year old guy to sleep, he could hardly walk, see or hear, he would walk into walls...my hubby was the same as your hubby it is just so hard..But ya just have to be so thankful for the time you have with them...I am sorry the last two months have't been easy, sometimes life just isn't fair :no: I hope happy days are on there way



: Hugs Juie  [/SIZE]


----------



## minimule (Aug 20, 2007)

Corrine, I know how much it hurts. I'm here when you need me. I can always squeeze in a friend!


----------

